# Reflux and cough



## kazzymom (Feb 21, 2003)

Does someone have a idea? I was recently diagnosed with ibs-c. Most of my discomfort was in the lower ab area. However now, my gerd has resurfaced. I took prilosec about 8 years ago , and it has been mostly dormant. For the past two weeks I have had burning and sharp pains occasionally in upper chest and back, with the feeling that food is coming back up into my throat,and sometimes the sharp pain happens after swallowing. These symptoms are somewhat familiar from before. I also have a cold so I don't know if some of the throat irritation is from that or not. Who has a clue? Let me know. thanks


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I have a friend who had a persistant cough and mild burning and it was reflux. She now takes Protonix and is fine.Jleigh


----------

